# Laminate Flooring around a brick fire place



## pamedic13 (Nov 19, 2006)

How do you secure a floating laminate floor up against a brick fire place


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I am not a flooring expert but most that I have seen or read about "floating" floors states that it needs a space (usually at least 3/8") between solid walls. This is usually covered by a molding (either 1/4 round or baseboard) so the floor can expand and contract without bowing. Watch this post for the expert answers.


----------



## pamedic13 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Thanks*

Any Ideas would be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

undercut the hearth and slide lam underneath.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

There is a transition piece you can get that has a straight finished edge. Install the uchannel and then just click it in place but pay carefull attention to the measurements so you get the uchannel in just the right place.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

and another way


----------



## pamedic13 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Thank you*

:thumbup: :thumbup: I just wanted to thank you all for you help.:thumbup:


----------

